

Show HN: Real-time Nginx monitoring with Lua and metrics - lebinh
https://luameter.com/demo

======
lebinh
Hi, I'm the author of this.

About a year ago I open sourced a tool for quick monitoring and
troubleshooting Nginx, ngxtop [1], and received some very positive interests
from HN community. However quite a few people are using it as a monitoring
solution for their Nginx server, which is not ideal. Ngxtop was designed to be
like the `top` command, you fire it up to check for at most 5-10 minutes and
stop. It was not meant to be a long monitoring process that can be used to
plug to your monitoring system such as Zabbix or Nagios or graphed by
Graphite. Nginx has an official status module for this [2], but it requires
Nginx Plus, a > $1k product. Other solutions would normally require a log
processing process piping to an external system to calculate and store the
metrics. While an ELK stack [3] could provide you a lot more useful data, its
setup and maintenance efforts can be significant. And that's why I created
Luameter.

It easier to setup, flexible to configure, and equally easy to be plugged into
external system given its JSON api.

[1]: [https://github.com/lebinh/ngxtop](https://github.com/lebinh/ngxtop) [2]:
[http://nginx.com/products/live-activity-
monitoring/](http://nginx.com/products/live-activity-monitoring/) [3]:
[http://www.elasticsearch.org/overview/](http://www.elasticsearch.org/overview/)

